# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [22-05-20] UMTv2 / UMTPro - UltimateMTK v2.9 Released - Oppo Reset Locks and more...

## mohamed73

*UMTv2 / UMT Pro UltimateMTK v2.9*      *Supported functions:*
- Read Info
- Reset FRP (For devices supporting this feature)
- Reset Locks (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- Read Pattern (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- Format FS
- Format FS (Advance)
- IMEI Repair in META / Boot Mode
- Backup NVRAM
- Restore NVRAM
- Reboot to META / FACTORY / FASTBOOT Mode
- Added Support for Helio CPU (MT6750, MT6755, MT6763, MT6739 etc)
- Disable Lock / Restore Lock for Encrypted Userdata
- Remove Lcoks for Encrypted Userdata for Vivo
- Factory Reset in META Mode (Vivo, Oppo and others)
- SafeFormat Option to let device format itself safely in recovery   _Added:_  *ATouch*
- X8  *Archos*
- 97c Platinum  *Four*
- Sky 2 Dual SIM (S185)  *Gionee*
- A1
- A1 Lite  *Infinix*
- Smart X5010  *Jivi*
- Xtreme 3X  *Lenovo*
- A606
- A880  *Mobiistar*
- X1 Notch  *Onn*
- Tab 10.1  *QMobile*
- Noir A3
- Noir I6i
- Noir W80
- Phantom P2 Max
- QTab Q400  *QSmart*
- Mark 2  *Tecno*
- B1F 16+1  *Tecno*
- Spark Go Plus (BB4K)  *Wiko*
- Rainbow   *Added Oppo Reset Locks*
- This method will erase all except Gallery/Photos  *Added DL Image Failed Error Fix*
- It can fix DL Image Failed Error which comes after Format/FRP  *Fixed Vivo Reset Locks*
- It was broken in last update      *Special thanks to:*
- Franky_36
- GSM AR
- SINTO01
- Unlockinfo
- amjadnona
- dij007      *Important*
- Features introduced may work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.
- User needs to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.
- For manual work, just select Platform and DA.
- For new secured devices, you may need to seleft AUTH and/or Preloader.
- Rest operations will work same.   *Note : Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices.*     *WARNING :*
ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI. 
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.   *Download using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

